# ** Santos Aquarium - Oscars, Piranhas and Huge Cat Fishes **



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Today i went to the Santos Aquarium here in the Coast of Brazil, and decided to share with you guys ... Oscars, Piranhas and Huge Cat Fishes


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing. =D>


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

wow. great set of pics  opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: =D>


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Incredible! How big would you say those Oscars are?


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

GTZ said:


> Great pics! Thanks for sharing. =D>


Is my pleasure to share with the comunity



Catfish Dan said:


> Incredible! How big would you say those Oscars are?


About 13 inches..


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:drooling: Those Pics are AWESOME!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## DempseyDude (Apr 4, 2005)

Dj823cichild said:


> :drooling: Those Pics are AWESOME!!!!!!!! Thanks for sharing with us


Thanks man!

I love these huge fish tanks, that mimetize the Natural Envoriment of the fish.. Ph, plants, fishes, and water parameters! Since those cichlids are from Brazil, where i live, i can share with you guys the beautiful Fish Tanks we have maintained by Biologists down here.. is Amazing the variety of colors that you can find in the wild...


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *DempseyDude*,

Thank you for sharing. You took some great images, especially for being in a large public aquarium setting; well done. The oscars look great swiming around the fake tree trunk.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

